# Heating-up, need advise



## sandy (Apr 10, 2007)

My first post, be patient. I'm on the AC board because I have a Hinomoto E230 (1977) and am told that all parts interchange with the AC model. My problem is overheating. I've changed water pump, hoses, therostat, all belts, radiator rebuilt. and completely flushed the system. I am totally confused. It still overheats. The only thing I haven't done is change the heat sensor and I'm doing that tomorrow. I need help from the tractor mech's. I'm lost. Any and all information is greatly appreciated. Thanks
Sandy


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

WELCOME TO TRACTORFORUM Sandy,

Your Hinomoto was used much more than most people realize. It shares the same platform and drive train with Massey Ferguson, Allis Chalmers and some Simplicity tractors.
If there are no bubbles in the coolant at the top of the radiator during a cold start, no oil in the coolant and no water in the oil, Then it is most probably the thermostat or the rebuild on your radiator....Internal cracks in the head, head gasket or block are dreadful but quickly diagnosed by seeing cross contamination in the engine and cooling systems fluids.

I'd almost bet my bottom dollar that if you have, beg or barrow a hand help temperature sensor you will find cold spots in the radiator at normal operating temperatures.


Recently (last year) I had custody of an AC 5020 and I was as thorough as you in diagnosing and treating the identical symptoms of overheating. After visiting several MF and other dealers, most recommended replacing the water pump AGAIN. They implied that the stock water pump (on these models) will last for years...but several of the re-builders and aftermarket replacement pumps often fail almost immediately due to the ceramic seal.

I contacted a good friend and Gray Market dealer who told me the radiator is clogged. Seems the Japanese dairy and rice farmers often add rice paddy water when the temperature rises slightly above the normal mark. And it only takes a few seasons of tilling to accumulate enough silt that drys like cement. I borrowed a hand help temp sensor and shot the radiator and, discovered 4 cold spots...not enough to completely stop the water travel, but certainly plenty of restriction to allow the coolant to recycle too quickly without the necessary time to cool within the core.

Local radiator shop "Roded Out" the radiator ($170.), I reassembled and tested...and finally gave it back to my customer. Overheating has been a non issue since then.

Sorry for such a long winded response, but often the honest dealers who import these tractors are more familiar with their idiosyncrasies then my local independent shops and dealers. I'm hoping it's something this simple.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Sandy! You are in great hands with Mark and I think he has covered the bases very well. Let us know how things work out.


----------



## sandy (Apr 10, 2007)

I finally cured the heating problem. Wheather it was the pump, thermostat, radiator or whatever, when I installed a new sensor and mech gauge I started getting a true reading, which was normal. After many years I'm sure the other parts didn't hurt.

Thanks to all for the help and concern. With three tractors to maintain, I plan on checking in here often. Really cool site.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey that's great news Sandy...and yeah, don't be a stranger.

Mark


----------



## Justicepaul (Aug 13, 2012)

I need help also my tractor has been over heating with in a couple of minutes I don't know what the problem is

Justice


----------

